# clown fish with 1.5-2inch rbp



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys I have my rbp's for almost a 2-3 weeks now.. one of them grew real big. like 1/3 bigger than the rest. im guessing female maybe.
I have 4 of them and they live with clownfish for the time being. they lived with some feeder fish but the fist 1 1/2 weeks they all died
some reason they never touch the neons but then they did later on when i left them for 2 days and dissapeared.

Im mainly wondering if they will eat the clown fish


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> Hey guys I have my rbp's for almost a 2-3 weeks now.. one of them grew real big. like 1/3 bigger than the rest. im guessing female maybe.
> I have 4 of them and they live with clownfish for the time being. they lived with some feeder fish but the fist 1 1/2 weeks they all died
> some reason they never touch the neons but then they did later on when i left them for 2 days and dissapeared.
> 
> Im mainly wondering if they will eat the clown fish


in time, the p.s will eat everything....isnt a clown fish saltwater??


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

wow, you put a saltwater fish in a freshwater tank, you have some learning to do.

the clownfish is going to die just from being in a freshwater tank.

test your water, even feeder fish shouldn't just up and die, there's something wrong with your tank.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> wow, you put a saltwater fish in a freshwater tank, you have some learning to do.
> 
> the clownfish is going to die just from being in a freshwater tank.
> 
> test your water, even feeder fish shouldn't just up and die, there's something wrong with your tank.


feeder fish didnt up and die.. they got eaten
the clown fish or at least i think its clown fish.. the orange ones with 3 or 4 black strips been in the tank for over a month and are doing fine. the eat and look healthy. the p's dont seem to mind them, they even hide together. i didnt know they were salt water, if those are the fish i think it is...

the p's are doing great chillin sometimes.. when lights off and i stay still enough they come out and swim around and are active.. sometimes seems like they sleeping though. put food in and they start eating in about 1-2 min when they dont see me moving.

i never cycled tank either and i have changed water about 50% when i do. they are fine with it. one is 2 inch now and its been 3 weeks since they were 1 inch... the other 3 are about 1.5 inch.. much bigger than when i first got them

one time i stuck my finger tip in there long enough and they go attack it

they have never seemed unhealthy execpt for being shy.

ohh yeah they are in a 10 gallon tank hehe.. am i gonna get flamed now?
but anyway this is for the time being

i've read enough about tank sizes so i feel like people will start freaking out that they in a 10g tank

total 4 rbp's one 2 inch and rest 1.5

2 clown fish.. i think at least cause someone says its salt water

i am a fish noob


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

you're full of sh*t too


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

jestergraphics said:


> you're full of sh*t too


I hate to get down on newbes trying to learn but I agree with you on this one.............


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

It sounds like your "clown fish" might be a tiger barb...but still...sweet god. Get those fish to someone who can take good care of them, or at least start doing it yourself.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

do some more reading on the forums. get the biggest tank you can afford and have room for,save the 10 for a hospital tank get lots of filtration stray away from live feeders and beefheart, and do some more reading. i think you will be fine just keep asking questions


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

haha ......


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

it might be a clown loach


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

shoal king said:


> it might be a clown loach


That was my first thought too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

By the way, welcome to the site, and welcome to the hobby.
If you're looking for information, (Which you obviously are...) you've come to a good place.
This is probably the _single most informative place in the world_ to correspond about piranhas online.

Lots of very experienced people here who are happy to answer any and all your questions.

Don't get discouraged by the occasional member being harsh on you, as has already taken place on this thread I see.

We were all newbies at one time, and there's not a _single one of us _that isn't still learning all the time.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

bigshawn said:


> you're full of sh*t too


I hate to get down on newbes trying to learn but I agree with you on this one.............
[/quote]

I hear ya but the imparticulars given just seems like a "set up" post/topic to jerk people around so he can get a kick on how many people will go into depth explaining the hobby to him.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think clownfish are orange with white stripes....which doesn't matter because obviously they would be dead by now if they were really Clownfish. 
It sucks that you have such a small tank. If you're strapped for cash even a 20 gallon would be better, and would cost you maybe $15 bucks. 
It's totally normal for Reds to be shy at that size. Mine acted exactly the same untill they were 3 1/2" or so. 
Considering the growth rate, you can't be doing too bad a job taking care of them. Just try and get yourself a bigger tank, the more crowded they get, the more likely it is they're going to eat each other. Also do lots of water changes. I'd do at least 50% once a week.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ Clownfish









^^ Clown Loach









^^ Tiger Barb


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Must be a kid !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

REMINDS ME OF THE PINCHY EPISODE OF THE SIMPSONS WHERE HOMER ADDS SALT TO THE LOBSTER TANK JUST NOUGH SO THE FISH DONT DIE.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

ROFL I completly forgot about that episode till now. He puts the lobster in fresh water, the lobster turns upside down, he adds too much salt, the fish turn upside down, then he adds more water till they're all floating sideways. Freaking funny!
Hey, guess I was wrong. Clowfish do have black stripes.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> you're full of sh*t too


you know i had some respect for you from seeing lots of post from you and info, but that reply was very rude. Thought you were more mature than saying stuff like that.. please reply saying you were messing around


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

rps13 sr said:


> you know i had some respect for you from seeing lots of post from you and info, but that reply was very rude. Thought you were more mature than saying stuff like that.. please reply saying you were messing around












Repeat after me "WHAAAAAAAA"


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

lol, this guys getting off hard on this shiet. man, if that's your tank, i really enjoyed the video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Steelrain said:


> you know i had some respect for you from seeing lots of post from you and info, but that reply was very rude. Thought you were more mature than saying stuff like that.. please reply saying you were messing around












Repeat after me "WHAAAAAAAA"
[/quote]

you like jerking people off


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Steelrain said:


> you know i had some respect for you from seeing lots of post from you and info, but that reply was very rude. Thought you were more mature than saying stuff like that.. please reply saying you were messing around












Repeat after me "WHAAAAAAAA"
[/quote]

not very nice
i dont even think he was talking to you


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

*Keep it civil people*

Cut the guy a break, so what if he had a wrong classification of what fish he has? Now, he knows that he has a clown loach.

To answer a few questions, and a few points.
1. Piranhas are not sexually dormific. Thus, you can not tell the different between male and females.
2. Yes, in time your piranha will eat the clown loaches. 
3. You might want to move away from feeding live fish, because that is the easiest way of introducing diseases. Plus, goldfish fed in large quantities can stunt their growth from the thiaminase they contain.
(A deficiency or lack of B1 (thiamine) will cause loss of appetite, a failure to grow, general weakness and a few other things. )
4. Since they are very small, that 10g tank will be fine. However, you will have to upgrade that tank shortly.
5. Since they are so small, now would be the best time to start them on non-live food (e.g. flake food, pellets, bloodworms, krill, etc....)


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> *Keep it civil people*
> 
> Cut the guy a break, so what if he had a wrong classification of what fish he has? Now, he knows that he has a clown loach.
> 
> ...


thanks coldfire

I already have a plan in mind. Im personally want to get 3 tanks 1 thats like 150g, and 2 55g tanks for whatever i want to do with it..

I want to get about 8 p's in the 150 when i get the chance. These p are for me to learn and see how i feel about them cause im taking care for my friend. I feed them as much as they can eat without that much excess food. I vary it from flakes tiny chopped frozen beef, blood worms, tiny shrimp. and let them eat whatever fish i have in the tank if they do eat it. I would put a rat in it right now if i know they will eat it. If i have a lot and it grows real big I will even cook them and see how it taste.. (wonder how people will react to that) cause i know that there are certain types of p's people do eat and i guess this should be eatable too.. Even arowana are eatable and i have heard they taste very good.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> I want to get about 8 p's in the 150 when i get the chance. These p are for me to learn and see how i feel about them cause im taking care for my friend. I feed them as much as they can eat without that much excess food. I vary it from flakes tiny chopped frozen beef, blood worms, tiny shrimp. and let them eat whatever fish i have in the tank if they do eat it. *I would put a rat in it right now if i know they will eat it. If i have a lot and it grows real big I will even cook them and see how it taste.. *(wonder how people will react to that) cause i know that there are certain types of p's people do eat and i guess this should be eatable too.. Even arowana are eatable and i have heard they taste very good.


rats arent very good for them.

all joking aside, if you eat a piranha, i wouldnt come on here bragging about it and expect anything but anger and lack of respect. Most people on here will be helpful if you are respectful. 
this is a site about keeping piranhas alive and well, not eating them.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

lol! oh this is just too easy...I'll let this thread go.... lmao!

keep falling for it guys!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site................

First off, every fish you place in your tank with your P will most likely become dinner or will get nipped to the point of it being torture, yes some people have small dither fish in a very large tank where they might stand some chance of suriviving, but not a clown loach as i think you have there................your red should be alone of with other pygos as long as the tank is big enougha and you have enough filtration etcetc

Remeber also mate on this forum topics like this get seriously slated as you have found out

dez


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> you know i had some respect for you from seeing lots of post from you and info, but that reply was very rude. Thought you were more mature than saying stuff like that.. please reply saying you were messing around












Repeat after me "WHAAAAAAAA"
[/quote]

not very nice
i dont even think he was talking to you








[/quote]

he quoted me


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> lol! oh this is just too easy...I'll let this thread go.... lmao!
> 
> keep falling for it guys!


honestly you have a nice tank from the sig.. but you think im bsing.. i dont get it but your not too smart. its like you think the internet is a scam to lie to you or something.
[/quote]

lies on the internet???!!! thats just blasphemy...


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Clown loaches are such nice little docile fish. That's so evil to keep them there. Haha.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i find that this is the only down fall of this site. every time a newbie post somneone gives them sh*t about their q's or what their saying. i just think if your not gonna help, piss off.all these ppl adding bs post just to give their 2 cents. everyone starts somewhere. also impretty sure that all p's are edible but if im wrong some one will correct me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RBP7 said:


> i find that this is the only down fall of this site. every time a newbie post somneone gives them sh*t about their q's or what their saying. i just think if your not gonna help, piss off.all these ppl adding bs post just to give their 2 cents. everyone starts somewhere. also impretty sure that all p's are edible but if im wrong some one will correct me.


Yeah...unfortunately we have some "expert" members that think they were born knowing everything.....even though if you look back on their topics....you will find they asked the same questions when they first started. I think it stems from the inability to be dominant in there real life...so they need to come online and let there inner tough guy out.

Whatever the reason....we will not tolerate it on this forum so I will be asking the moderators to start handing out the suspension again for people that feel the need to toss out personal insults instead of helpful advice in these topics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i find that this is the only down fall of this site. every time a newbie post somneone gives them sh*t about their q's or what their saying. i just think if your not gonna help, piss off.all these ppl adding bs post just to give their 2 cents. everyone starts somewhere. also impretty sure that all p's are edible but if im wrong some one will correct me.


Yeah...unfortunately we have some "expert" members that think they were born knowing everything.....even though if you look back on their topics....you will find they asked the same questions when they first started. I think it stems from the inability to be dominant in there real life...so they need to come online and let there inner tough guy out.

*Whatever the reason....we will not tolerate it on this forum so I will be asking the moderators to start handing out the suspension again for people that feel the need to toss out personal insults instead of helpful advice in these topics.*
[/quote]































I'm all over this then-


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...unfortunately we have some "expert" members that think they were born knowing everything.....even though if you look back on their topics....you will find they asked the same questions when they first started. I think it stems from the inability to be dominant in there real life...so they need to come online and let there inner tough guy out.
> 
> Whatever the reason....we will not tolerate it on this forum so I will be asking the moderators to start handing out the suspension again for people that feel the need to toss out personal insults instead of helpful advice in these topics.












Sorry, to derail.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah...unfortunately we have some "expert" members that think they were born knowing everything.....even though if you look back on their topics....you will find they asked the same questions when they first started. I think it stems from the inability to be dominant in there real life...so they need to come online and let there inner tough guy out.
> 
> Whatever the reason....we will not tolerate it on this forum so I will be asking the moderators to start handing out the suspension again for people that feel the need to toss out personal insults instead of helpful advice in these topics.












Sorry, to derail.
[/quote]

i just think that jestergraphics had too many girls lie to him saying that he guy friend it "just friends" or something so he thinks everyone is lying to him so he lashes out on internet.. 
im not a noob on forums
i am a noob with fish and all this stuff
i didnt cycle tank but fish are doing fine.. he thinks im lying but whatever i dont care.. 
i have clown loaches.. my mistake saying they were clown fish..
they are all in a 10g tank, 4 rbp's, 2 clown loaches, 1 sh*t eater things i just found my camera and wanted to take a good pic but dont have a charger.. guessing jestergraphics will say see he is fooling all of you.. I find this so amusing from him.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> Yeah...unfortunately we have some "expert" members that think they were born knowing everything.....even though if you look back on their topics....you will find they asked the same questions when they first started. I think it stems from the inability to be dominant in there real life...so they need to come online and let there inner tough guy out.
> 
> Whatever the reason....we will not tolerate it on this forum so I will be asking the moderators to start handing out the suspension again for people that feel the need to toss out personal insults instead of helpful advice in these topics.












Sorry, to derail.
[/quote]

i just think that jestergraphics had too many girls lie to him saying that he guy friend it "just friends" or something so he thinks everyone is lying to him so he lashes out on internet.. 
im not a noob on forums
i am a noob with fish and all this stuff
i didnt cycle tank but fish are doing fine.. he thinks im lying but whatever i dont care.. 
i have clown loaches.. my mistake saying they were clown fish..
they are all in a 10g tank, 4 rbp's, 2 clown loaches, 1 sh*t eater things i just found my camera and wanted to take a good pic but dont have a charger.. guessing jestergraphics will say see he is fooling all of you.. I find this so amusing from him.
[/quote]









does everyone have enough tissue? lmao! Some people just need to clear out the vaginal sand and suck it up. From the start this sounded like a "set up" post say from a competing forum. Not sure of any other P sites but you know what I'm talking about. So I called it... now people senior and noob are going to piss and moan about it? Are you kidding me? lol! Read the initial post again and tell me the thought didn't cross your mind and you just didn't speak it. Did I directly insult the poster as he's sadley attempting to do to me? No. I just called bullshit more or less over the whole topic in disbelief that there is somebody that ignorant to cram a salt water fish with fresh and not look up basic info on a fish prior to craming them in an ash tray for a tank- you know like responsible people do...Sure new deffinate and corrected details have come aparent as the thread went on but I'm just speaking off the initial post. My fault I guess common sense isn't so common..... and as usual people get there panties in a bunch over "that guy" that speaks what 85%-90% of what others are thinking but don't have the balls to say or in this case type.

So I will say if I offended you over me calling BS....oh well I didn't really directly insult you thicken up your skin and may I be the first to welcome you to "life" stop dwelling over little "nonsense" or you'll be marking time forever per se- Get over it and move on; and in case I did miss something in my previous posts and I type something soooo offensive I appologize.

(and fyi rps13 sr I've been married for a while with a couple kiddos...not to derail your snappy come back or anything)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I have just one reply.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jestergraphics said:


> So I will say if I offended you over me calling BS....oh well I didn't really directly insult you thicken up your skin and may I be the first to welcome you to "life" stop dwelling over little "nonsense" or you'll be marking time forever per se- Get over it and move on; and in case I did miss something in my previous posts and I type something soooo offensive I appologize.


Many people on this forum started out with piranhas as their first fish...so it isnt unusual for people to get the name of a fish wrong....and it isnt a reason to tell someone they are full of sh*t. I was 99% certain this guy was talking about a clown loach when he said clown fish. It is the only "Clown" name that I am aware of in a freshwater fish...so to be mistaken and leave off the loach part isnt that big a deal.

My issue is that people are so quick to jump on someone and call bs. Even on the outside chance that this guy was making it up.......who cares?

What does more damage to the image of this forum:

A) A new member comes on the forum and asks a question that makes zero sense to anyone that knows anything about fish....and the membership calls him out and makes fun of him because they believe think the guy is full of sh*t.
--------turns out the new member was totally sincere in his questions...hes just confused and making the same new hobbyist mistakes that everyone had made.

B) A new member comes on the forum and asks a question that makes zero sense to anyone that knows anything about fish....and the membership asks questions so they can understand the real question and help this guy out.
--------turns out the new members was some dick that was screwing with the members here so the staff ban him.

I dont know about you guys....but I would rather join the community of option B. You know how intimidating it can be to not only be new to a forum...and trying to join in...but also new to this hobby and in need of some guidance. I think the best approach is to give new members the benefit of the doubt and welcome them to our community and so what if we get burned a few times...its the fricken internet...not like you invited someone into your home and they stole your cat.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> So I will say if I offended you over me calling BS....oh well I didn't really directly insult you thicken up your skin and may I be the first to welcome you to "life" stop dwelling over little "nonsense" or you'll be marking time forever per se- Get over it and move on; and in case I did miss something in my previous posts and I type something soooo offensive I appologize.


Many people on this forum started out with piranhas as their first fish...so it isnt unusual for people to get the name of a fish wrong....and it isnt a reason to tell someone they are full of sh*t. I was 99% certain this guy was talking about a clown loach when he said clown fish. It is the only "Clown" name that I am aware of in a freshwater fish...so to be mistaken and leave off the loach part isnt that big a deal.

My issue is that people are so quick to jump on someone and call bs. Even on the outside chance that this guy was making it up.......who cares?

What does more damage to the image of this forum:

A) A new member comes on the forum and asks a question that makes zero sense to anyone that knows anything about fish....and the membership calls him out and makes fun of him because they believe think the guy is full of sh*t.
--------turns out the new member was totally sincere in his questions...hes just confused and making the same new hobbyist mistakes that everyone had made.

B) A new member comes on the forum and asks a question that makes zero sense to anyone that knows anything about fish....and the membership asks questions so they can understand the real question and help this guy out.
--------turns out the new members was some dick that was screwing with the members here so the staff ban him.

I dont know about you guys....but I would rather join the community of option B. You know how intimidating it can be to not only be new to a forum...and trying to join in...but also new to this hobby and in need of some guidance. I think the best approach is to give new members the benefit of the doubt and welcome them to our community and so what if we get burned a few times...its the fricken internet...not like you invited someone into your home and they stole your cat.
[/quote]

valid and good points.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GG do you always think in paragraphs? Lol. I wouldn't want to be in a debate with you.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Ja said:


> GG do you always think in paragraphs? Lol. I wouldn't want to be in a debate with you.:laugh:


jester i hope you reread your post and see what you started. But honestly let for get all this and continue on. I dont really care. just want these p's to grow big already.
i want to start seeing there red bellies. and one day give them a mice and see them tear it apart. But i wont do that everyday.. just once in a blue moon to get a kick and record it.

Anyway if this thread needs to be close just incase then please close it. I can always start fresh


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> GG do you always think in paragraphs? Lol. I wouldn't want to be in a debate with you.:laugh:


jester i hope you reread your post and see what you started. But honestly let for get all this and continue on. I dont really care. just want these p's to grow big already.
i want to start seeing there red bellies. and one day give them a mice and see them tear it apart. But i wont do that everyday.. just once in a blue moon to get a kick and record it.

Anyway if this thread needs to be close just incase then please close it. I can always start fresh
[/quote]
You're best bet, if you really are looking for help, is to just ignore the people who give you sh*t, and take the advice of everyone who gives you real information. 
I mean, yea, technically you made a hell of a mistake by sticking 4 reds in a 10 gallon, but you're far from the first person on here who screwed up like that. I've got (6) 4 1/2-5" reds in a 29 gallon right now because the a**hole owner of a local LFS lied through his teeth to me and told me they'd be fine in there, and I didn't know any better. 
Oh, and don't worry about growth, they grow like hell at that age. mine went from 1" long to their current size in about 4 1/2 months. Just concentrate on getting yourself a bigger tank, you're going to need it before long.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> GG do you always think in paragraphs? Lol. I wouldn't want to be in a debate with you.:laugh:


jester i hope you reread your post and see what you started. But honestly let for get all this and continue on. I dont really care. just want these p's to grow big already.
i want to start seeing there red bellies. and one day give them a mice and see them tear it apart. But i wont do that everyday.. just once in a blue moon to get a kick and record it.

Anyway if this thread needs to be close just incase then please close it. I can always start fresh
[/quote]
You're best bet, if you really are looking for help, is to just ignore the people who give you sh*t, and take the advice of everyone who gives you real information. 
I mean, yea, technically you made a hell of a mistake by sticking 4 reds in a 10 gallon, but you're far from the first person on here who screwed up like that. I've got (6) 4 1/2-5" reds in a 29 gallon right now because the a**hole owner of a local LFS lied through his teeth to me and told me they'd be fine in there, and I didn't know any better. 
Oh, and don't worry about growth, they grow like hell at that age. mine went from 1" long to their current size in about 4 1/2 months. Just concentrate on getting yourself a bigger tank, you're going to need it before long.








[/quote]

yeah i figured soon willl need a bigger tank.
but next time when i get my own tank (not for these p's cause they're actually my friends and he is on vaca) i will buy then at 2inch.. i dont like waiting those months where they need to grow so much.  but dont want them that big either but whatever the size they get
i want like 8 or more of them


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

In my opinion it is best to have plecos in with your reds and not to feed them feeders because they have too many parasites.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

pcrose said:


> In my opinion it is best to have plecos in with your reds and not to feed them feeders because they have too many parasites.


i have one pleco.. those are the sh*t eaters that stick to glass right..


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> In my opinion it is best to have plecos in with your reds and not to feed them feeders because they have too many parasites.


i have one pleco.. those are the sh*t eaters that stick to glass right..
[/quote]

Correct, but not actual sh*t eaters. You dont see plecos very much during the day, but you will see them occasionally if you're looking, and if you have a well planted tank (fake or not). They feed on algae and are much like piranhas in their behavior, they're a very nocturnal fish. You really dont need to feed them, especially if you have a decent to good light source with some good O2 output by your fish to produce algae, cuz that's their main diet. But if you have a weak light source, and if you want to keep them healthy, you can buy at your lfs, a bag of pre-made algae chips and just drop a few in at night and they'll be gone by the morning.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

rps13 sr said:


> yeah i figured soon willl need a bigger tank.
> but next time when i get my own tank (not for these p's cause they're actually my friends and he is on vaca) i will buy then at 2inch.. i dont like waiting those months where they need to grow so much. but dont want them that big either but whatever the size they get
> i want like 8 or more of them


That's doable. You need approximately 20 gallons of water per fish when they're fully grown, so you're looking at a 150 gallon tank or so in size. If you don't want to wait for them to grow, you can always buy bigger ones, but it'll cost you alot more money. That's why so many guys on here buy babies and go through the trouble to raise them. It also doesn't take long for them to grow if you feed them right (ie pellets, freeze dried bloodworms & krill with live feeders as an occasional snack).


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

get a bigger tank for the fishes , give them healthy food and follow the rutines and they will grow and eat the mice


----------

